# Colorado Aquarium Society's Spring Auction



## caf (Mar 6, 2008)

Get Something Fishy!!!
Announcing the Colorado Aquarium Society’s Annual Spring Auction.

Free gift bags and door prizes! New and used equipment! Freshwater and Saltwater Fish! Dry goods, fish foods, and chemicals! Plants… and much, *MUCH* More!

April 19th
Sellers come at 8:00 am
Viewing Begins at 9:00 am
Auctions Starts at 10:00 am

6750 Carr St.
Arvada, CO


Our Spring Auction lasts into the evening, so make a day of it! Snacks, Pizza, and drinks available!!! 

For more information, please visit www.coloradoaquarium.org


----------

